# Squash Recipes???



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

My BIL gave me some fresh squash from his garden. How do you all cook yellow and zuchinni squash. I usually do a casserole but was wanting something a little different this time.


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

*INGREDIENTS*


12 ounces pork sausage
1 large zucchini
3 eggs, beaten
1 cup shredded Colby cheese
2 cups cottage cheese
1 1/2 cups shredded Italian cheese blend
1/2 cup chopped onion
2 tablespoons Italian seasoning
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
1 pinch garlic salt
1/2 cup chopped tomatoes









READ REVIEWS (31)


Review/Rate This Recipe
Save To Recipe Box
Add to Shopping List
Add a Personal Note
Post a Recipe Photo
Post a Favorite Food List
Create a Menu


*DIRECTIONS*


Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Butter a baking dish (size is dependent on the size of your zucchini). 
Place crumbled sausage in a large, deep skillet. Cook over medium high heat until evenly brown. Drain and set aside. 
Partially cook zucchini in the microwave on high for 5 minutes. Remove from the microwave and let cool for about 10 minutes. Meanwhile, in a medium bowl combine eggs, Colby cheese, cottage cheese, Italian blend cheese, onion, Italian seasoning, salt and pepper. 
Slice the zucchini in half lengthwise, remove the seeds and rinse. Place both halves in prepared baking dish and sprinkle with garlic salt. Layer the sausage, tomatoes and cheese mixture in each half. 
Bake in preheated oven for 40 minutes. Then broil for 5 minutes to brown the cheese. 
I HAVE DONE THIS AND LOVE IT


----------



## Whiskey7 (Aug 16, 2004)

I like to grill mine or better yet fry it up with a little ranch dressing on the side...good stuff...


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

for our yellow squash, we like to put some butter, onion and garlic in a pan, cook it down a little, then add the sliced squash and a pinch of sugar. Essentially, sautee it with butter, onion and garlic. Just make sure you add the onions first, and wait to add garlic later, cause you dont want to get your garlic too brown, it will be bitter.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

wash/scrub the zuchinni, then cut ends off, leave skin on
run thru food processor.......... grated cheese type blade

heat skillet with 3/4 stick real butter, add garlic pepper, dash of salt, some chopped white onion, when onion is getting done,add good solid amnt of lemon juice, pile in squash and toss till done


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

my favorite 3 ways to fix them:

steam them w/ chopped yellow onion. drain then add some butter, garlic powder and any seasoning salt you like. i usually add some shredded cheese to it.

also like to slice them and brush them w/ olive oil and grill them. just sprinkle on your favorite seasoning when they are almost done.

coat them w/ seasoned bread crumbs w/ little bit of flour added and fry in olive oil. make some homemade ranch dressing and you are good to go


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

My favorite is to scrape then cut in slices and boil with onions until tender. Drain well then mash in a bowl with butter, salt and a little sugar. My kids wouldn't touch squash as my ex fixed it but when I cooked it like my Mom did they went crazy over it. Holds true to my grandkids today.


----------



## Lil Bit (May 23, 2004)

I like to cut the ends off zucchini, slice it in half lengthwise if small or into about 3 - 4 slices if thick (1/4" - 1/2" thick planks) put in a baking pan that has been sprayed with Pam, and cover each slice with grated Parmesan cheese. Broil about 450 degrees for 3 - 5 minutes. If you like it a little more done, then microwave the zucchini about a minute before putting in the pan and adding the cheese.


----------



## Old Baitbucket (Sep 13, 2007)

I know you said you wanted something besides a casserole but this is good. I added a little cheese on top.

SQUASH CASSEROLE

2 cups yellow squash, sliced
1 cup carrot, grated
1 cup onion, diced
1 cup sour cream
2 cups seasoned croutons
2 tablespoons butter

In a 2-quart casserole dish, layer 1/2 of the croutons on bottom. Mix vegetables together with the sour cream and spread on top of the croutons. Add the rest of the croutons then top with the butter. Bake at 350 F for 1 hour. Serving Size: 4


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Give this a try it's really easy and a real treat......

Slice your squash pretty thin, no more than about a 1/4 of an inch or so, my wife likes hers a little thinner. Wash them and roll them in "Louisana Seasoned Fish Fry"

Spray a cookie sheet with pam and lay them on it and bake at 350 degrees until they start to get a little crispy maybe 30 minutes or so.

Taste great and its better for you than frying.....


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Man ! All of the above sounds good to me. Lemme go find some squash.


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

I peel and slice in 1/2 inch slices place in tin baking pan with onion, red potatoes, a few fresh green beans, butter and your choice of seasoning, cover and place on grill until potatoes are fork tender. YUM YUM!


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

1) cut squash and one red bell pepper into strips about the size of your little finger.
2) marinate in the following for about 10 minutes:

2tbsp olive oil, the juice of a lemon, 2 tbsp red wine vinegar, salt and fresh cracked pepper. (Note: it's important to put the olive oil on *first* then add the rest or it will be too tart).

3) sear in a hot skillet until crisp/tender. you can also do em on a hot grill.

makes a great side for redish on the half shell.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*FRIED*

for a new twist on frying squash or as a breading for most anything you want to fry. Try Panko chinese bread crumbs, very light and crunchy coating.

dredge sliced squash in flour, then into egg and milk mixture, then into the panko bread crumbs, fry in canola oil.

Tip: season the flour and egg wash with salt, pepper, and any other seasonings desired. the bread crumbs dont have much flavor, but they do have a great light crunch when fried to a golden brown.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Ratatui is an easy Italian dish to make and is healthy.

Saute Onions in Olive oil add Garlic then squash, peppers and eggplant. Lightly brown then add fresh or quartered stewed tomatoes, add Italian seasoning (Oregano, Thyme, Rosemary and Basil, Red Pepper flakes) then simmer about 10-15 minutes.

Can add any type of vegetable and olives and capers. Serve with grated Romano or Parmesan cheese over pasta with garlic bread on the side.


----------

